# INFO on "WAY TO GO TRAVEL INC"



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2010)

A company called "WAY TO GO TRAVEL" invited us to a travel seminar and have offered us a $500.00 air travel voucher good in the continental USA. Has anyone been to this seminar ? Please tell. This is a Washington State promotion that I recieved.

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is their website- http://waytogotravelinc.com/aboutus.html with very little info.

Some of the info. about them isn't so good - http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-866-246-1232

It appears that they are going to try to sell you some kind of travel club.


----------

